# New Surro on the board..



## shellsurro (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi there..

I have been involved in Surrogacy for the past two and a half years.. I was with the same couple for two years and after one MC and two cancelled cycles (egg retrieval problems) I asked to be released from the contract..

I live in South Africa and have recently met a wonderful couple from Holland (who are SA citizens) I have agreed to surrogate for them.. at the moment we are waiting for clarification on her blood tests.. She emailed to say that she got her AMH levels back, but the lady calling could not tell her which scale they used to measure her AMH.. so until we can clarify that, the clinic in South Africa cannot proceed..

 I am really praying hard that they are able to clarify what they need to, and that the results are what we want them to be..  

I really would love to carry for this couple!

Do any of you know which scale the clinics in Holland measure the AMH with?


----------

